# My Very 1st High-End pen!



## USAFVET98 (Jul 20, 2009)

My father ordered me the Majestic Jr. kit from PSI for my birthday. I turned it today using one of Ed and Dawns Cetacean Sea's blanks. The kit is Black Titanium and Rhodium.

Let me know what you think. Also, for a pen like this, what would you charge?

Thanks


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 20, 2009)

Good looking matchup, Brian!

(I have no advice on pricing as I give most away).


----------



## CSue (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful pen, Brian!  Very well done and really gorgeous!  

My favorite photo is the second one.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 20, 2009)

I should add, I turned this pen between centers using a live and dead center from Johnnycnc. My first pen turned between centers!


----------



## JimMc7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful blank & pen combo and very well done by you!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work. How much does that kit cost?


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice indeed, I am with CSue on the photos I like to 2nd best. as far as price I have no idea, as I have not yet done a High-End Pen.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jul 20, 2009)

PSI has the whole package up for $25.95. They are out of stock right now, but put yourself on the list for when they come back. Thats what I had to do. The package comes with the kit, bushings, and drill bits. Heres the link:

http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=PSI&Product_Code=PKMJJRFREE




hewunch said:


> Nice work. How much does that kit cost?


----------



## BryanJon (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks great, nice job!!


----------



## Bree (Jul 20, 2009)

Majestic pen Brian!  I would charge as much as humanly possible for that pen!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Jul 20, 2009)

I would say between 100 and 150


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 20, 2009)

Charge?  It would take several Benjamins to get that one away from me.  I sooner use and enjoy it as let myself feel screwed if I let it go for not enough.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 20, 2009)

If I just plug the numbers into the formula I normally use for pricing pens, I'd come up with $110-ish, but that pen just might be worth a premium -- it looks great.

  -Barry


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice, indeed!! Believe I would be toting that one myself!!


----------



## Fred (Jul 20, 2009)

Good job on your work.

Definitely put this one in your pocket. Use it in public, but don't let it out of your sight as it will definitely be one that grows legs. Let folks see it and if they want to use it be sure to keep the top in your hand so they don't borrow it for too long.

I have no suggestion for a price, but would probably start asking at least $125 - and be glad to accept a counter offer of $110.


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work, and thanks for the heads up on the sale. I've made a couple of the full sized which are a bit too big for my taste, but at that price, it's worth the drill bits alone.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

You did a great job on this one Brian . I get between $125 and $150 for the Black Ti Majestics and $150 to $200 for the 22K Gold ones depending on the blank .


----------



## markgum (Jul 20, 2009)

great job Brian. nice matching of colours.


----------



## alphageek (Jul 20, 2009)

Brian... I'd say around the $120 or higher... One of my rules when using the pricing formula is to ignore when you got something on sale... Price based on the normal price if it sells and you want to make another similar to sell again.   That way if you happen to get a kit on sale, great, but you won't cut into your margin if someone wants to by another like it from you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a really nice looking pen Brian ! Dawns stuff is really great . You did a first class job on this one too .


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a sweet pen and I would price at over $100.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 21, 2009)

I just sold a a full size Majestic for $149 last month, that is on the lower end of the pricing spectrum according to some.  I feel it was a realistic price, givin the economy right now.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 21, 2009)

The pen looks very nice Brian.  The blank goes really well with the kit.


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great looking pen. I've been getting $225.00 for this particular style Pen. Don't be afraid to price your pen at the higher range as you can always come down.    Darrell Einer


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 21, 2009)

beautiful job Brian!  I wouldn't take a penny under $175 for that pen.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a very nice pen!  The Majestic Jr is one of my personal favorites!


----------



## jyreene (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work Brian.  Now I can't wait to try my hand at my first Majestic.  I did the same thing through PSI and had to wait a bit for my kit.  I ended up having to order to so both myself and the wife could try them.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 21, 2009)

Brian, very well done.  The kit and blank you chose for your first are both outstanding.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very fine. I'm sure you will carry and use with pride. And, I predict, it will become your best salesman.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work Brian. Definitely worth a premium price.


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 22, 2009)

You did it right!


----------



## CaptG (Jul 22, 2009)

Great looking pen, great blank selection.  I only use premium burl or a premium acrylic (like yours) on these kits and price them at $210.00.  I add $30.00 for snakeskin, antler, trustone, or carbon fiber.  Another $30.00 for fountain pen, and add a 14K nib add another $100.00, $150.00 for 18K.  I have sold three Jr. Majestic fountain pens in blue lapis with 14K knibs for $370.00 each.  I did add a bottle of private reserve ink to keep the customer away from the poor quality ink that does not flow well.  Do not under sell quality work,  the customers that buy the hi end pens know what they want and will shy away from a lower priced product.  Keep up the good work and welcome to the next level in pen sales.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian, that looks fantastic! Great pairing of blank and kit. Keep up the good work!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice Brian, you did a great job!! :biggrin::biggrin:

I'm with the rest - I really liking this match up. This pen should bring a pretty penny for you!:good:


----------



## thefunkyP (Jul 23, 2009)

Love that blank!  Very nice choice with the plating on that kit.  Very Elegant look to it.


----------



## glwalker (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pricing*

Though I've sold only a few pens maybe I can get things rolling.  I'd say $105 if it is perfect in fit and finish.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 23, 2009)

Great looking pen! If I sell that pen in that style blank, I get $150.00 for it. I price it to sell faster, I dont like to hold onto them. My ego can get in the way of someone enjoying my work and spreading the word. I cant buy more stuff if the other stuff doesnt become someone elses stuff.


----------



## penmanship (Jul 23, 2009)

scotian12 said:


> Great looking pen. I've been getting $225.00 for this particular style Pen. Don't be afraid to price your pen at the higher range as you can always come down. Darrell Einer


 
I second that!


----------

